# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Sunset Overdrive: Đến game over cũng đầy hài hước

## atdzvl12

Dù thế giới ảo là nơi chúng ta tìm đến với mục đích giải trí thì ngay cả khi "die" (game over) cũng hiếm khi nào tỏ ra thú vị. Chứng kiến nhân vật của mình lăn đùng ra đất mặc cho những cố gắng trước đó để cứu sống hắn của bạn thường mang lại cảm giác ức chế và bực bội, đặc biệt khi cảnh tượng ấy lặp đi lặp lại nhiều lần.
Các nhà làm game tất nhiên cũng biết rõ điều này, và trong khi phần đông lựa chọn cách hiển thị dòng chữ "Game Over" vô hồn lên trêu tức người chơi, vẫn tồn tại một nhóm nhỏ những nhà thiết kế "tâm lý" hơn khi đầu tư thêm chút thời gian và công sức để nhân vật "ra đi" nhẹ nhàng hay thậm chí có phần còn vui nhộn. như *Sunset Overdrive* của Insomniac Games là một ví dụ.


Trong đoạn video do IGN tổng hợp dưới đây, người xem có thể thấy rất nhiều animation độc đáo khi nhân vật chính hồi sinh trở lại sau khi tử nạn ở thành phố Sunset. Nếu tinh ý, các bạn còn có thể nhận ra Insomniac Games đã vay mượn ý tưởng từ một số tựa game nổi tiếng khác như Portal, Ninja Rùa hay bộ phim The Ring để bộc lộ chất hài hước của trò chơi. 
[embedded content]
Sunset Overdrive Respawn Animations.
*Sunset Overdrive* là một tựa game hành động góc nhìn người thứ ba lấy bối cảnh thành phố giả tưởng Sunset sau một thảm họa gây ra bởi loại nước uống biến tất cả người dân trong thành phố trở thành những con quái vật gớm ghiếc. Phong cách này khá giống với nhiều tựa game về chủ đề zombie như Dead Rising hay Resident Evil, tuy nhiên thay vì những con zombie chậm chạp, nhân vật của bạn sẽ phải chống lại đông đảo kẻ địch nhanh nhẹn và đa dạng về chủng loại. 
*Sunset Overdrive* đang chuẩn bị được phát hành độc quyền trên hệ máy Xbox One vào ngày 28/10 tới.
*>> Sunset Overdrive: Hỗn chiến tại thành phố Sunset*

----------

